# Maltese



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi all

How are you?

White Maltese pigeon photo

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2010/10/whaite-maltiz-picture.html

Thank you 

M.Hassan


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

eg, you have some of the most beautiful and exotic pigeons! Keep them coming, please!


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

i guess there are about 1000 pigeons in your loft.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

avian said:


> i guess there are about 1000 pigeons in your loft.


Hi Avian

I was keeping more than 1500 birds , but now I have less Number I think they are about 1200 birds (race pigeons - Fancy Pigeons - Egyptian swifts)

Every day I try to publish one or more pics about them


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> eg, you have some of the most beautiful and exotic pigeons! Keep them coming, please!


Hi Doveone 

thank you for nice comment 

I'm glad to be here with people like you


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

love seeing all the breeds, esp ones not found here... thanks for posting the pics..


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> love seeing all the breeds, esp ones not found here... thanks for posting the pics..


You are welcome

I wish you like all the photos 

Best Regards
M.Hassan


----------

